# Ever seen this before?!



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

Just went in to clean the cage and discovered that our Adrian appears to have laid FOUR eggs in just three or four days! 

A few days ago, I noticed that she had laid one and the next day she'd kicked it out of the nest. This morning, I noticed that she seemed to be sitting on one egg (total of two in the cage). Just now, I went in and found the original one outside the nest plus two normal-sized eggs and a fourth much-smaller egg in the nest.
To recap: that's three pigeon-sized eggs and one fully-formed sparrow-sized egg in four days. 

Could this be nutritional? I've noticed that none of the birds seem to be consuming grit lately.

Is Adrian's health in any danger?

Thanks,
Claire


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Is there other Pigeon/s with adrian?
I would replace them with fake Eggs to prevent the pigeon from laying more
And yes it could be Dangerous


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

These are indoor pets. Adrian and Rocky live upstairs and Huey and Tiffany live downstairs in a divided cage. All the birds go outside in a flight cage together for a few hours during the day, but the birds are never allowed to visit each others' cages (Adrian and Huey fight).

Adrian has rejected every type of fake egg I've tried and she just lays more within a week. When Adrian lays an egg, I leave it in the nest for a couple of days until she lays the second one. Then, the next day when they are all outside in the flight pen, boil them and put them back. We put a mark on the boiled eggs so that we know for sure. She doesn't seem to mind the mark and will sit on the eggs for several weeks. 

Is there something I need to do for her now?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow, this is so weird SHE is a laying machine.
what do you mean by "Adrian has rejected every type of fake egg I've tried" do she throw them out of her nest or what?
p.s egg's shells are produced from Calcium the hen can abstract it from her bones to produce it. If she keep laying at this rate you will notice that the eggs are getting soft and at a point whitout any outer shell. make sure to privde Good Quality "grit" for her until you figure out how to stop it
Hope that helped somehow


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

*One of the eggs broke*

Adrian is now sitting on one large egg, one small egg and one broken egg.

So many eggs and now one is broken. Makes me think she needs more calcium right away. What is the best way to get her more calcium?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

GET RID of any broken Eggs!!!
"Pigeon grit" I use "super grit mix" you can get it from any nearby pet store.


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

They have a pick pot, a dish of oyster shell, and a dish of red grit. 

Maybe I should try to get her to eat more greens?

I wish I knew more about pigeon reproductive health and why this would happen. It must have depleted her.

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------

